# Are we being f**ked?



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

Zeitgeist:

Google Video
Official Website

I don't want to simply call this a "conspiracy movie" because I know that will put some people off watching it and it doesn't do the film any justice.
This will open your eyes to a lot of things including world governement agenda, public mis-information, religion and the true scale of world oppression, please watch it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 5, 2007)

Summary for people that don't want to watch a 2hour movie?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah a summary would be nice.


----------



## Hit (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant somebody just tell what this video is about


----------



## xalphax (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Cant somebody just tell what this video is about
> 
> 
> CODE Zeitgeist was created as a non-profit filmiac expression to inspire people to start looking at the world
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 5, 2007)

Now isn't that better than making us watch it for 2 hours then bump this up for no reason?


----------



## heathdogg (Sep 5, 2007)

Go here for a better summary:

Zeitgeist - the Movie


----------



## Strider (Sep 5, 2007)

To answer the question in the topic title.

Yes.

And no, I don't have any suggestion about how to change this, or if we would live better if we did.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

THE JOOOOOOOOOS!

Conspiracy theory number 354313435.

Please stop believing in bullshit just because the guy says "trust no one".


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> THE JOOOOOOOOOS!
> 
> Conspiracy theory number 354313435.
> 
> Please stop believing in bullshit just because the guy says "trust no one".



Fuck off and watch the movie before posting an opinion


----------



## Smuff (Sep 5, 2007)

When did we become *ConspiracyTheoryTemp.net*  ?


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Fuck off and watch the movie before posting an opinionÂ


Watched it. Just another conspiracy theory. 

Much like religion, conspiracy theories are attractive because it's very comforting to believe there is some higher order in the world, and that the world we live in makes some kind of sense. 

Well it doesn't. 


It's a complete chaotic mess, a huge, hostile place, with no kind of comprehensible order whatsoever (other than the few physical laws that almost always work against you), with hideous doom lurking at every corner, and _nobody at all_ has a chance of controlling what's going on. 



But if you're too scared to accept that, scared of the big, bad, cruel world, then feel free to believe in any fancy theory that makes you feel safer.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off and watch the movie before posting an opinionÂ
> ...



You've seen it before?


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> THE JOOOOOOOOOS!
> 
> Conspiracy theory number 354313435.
> 
> Please stop believing in bullshit just because the guy says "trust no one".



I, for one, welcome our new jewish overlords  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is just another crappy conspiracy movie which tries to sum up the whole world in one convenient little theory.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Fuck off and watch the movie before posting an opinionÂ


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree that a lot of conspiracy theories are full of shnit (the moon landing one for instance), but do you guys seriously harbour the point of view that _any_ argument against mass media's version of events is to be viewed as bollocks?

Why do you think that?


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> but do you guys seriously harbour the point of view that _any_ argument against mass media's version of events is to be viewed as bollocks?


No, quite the contrary, in fact. Most of what mass media tells you is pure crap. They're not in the business of being honest, they're in the business of selling you stuff. Not exactly trustworthy material. 

The point is this: Everything you hear should be taken with a grain of salt, _including this movie_. The author tells us that himself. Which is a good thing, because the movie is intentionally biased against the so-called "common knowledge" (stuff believed by the "media-controlled masses"), and therefore not entirely objective (i.e. not to be trusted).


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > but do you guys seriously harbour the point of view that _any_ argument against mass media's version of events is to be viewed as bollocks?
> ...



Yeah, I can accept that. But I really do believe that the majority of people's views are wholely influenced (if not dictated) by what the mass media tells them, and that is a dangerous fact. A fact that is being used to manipulate the masses (whether that means convincing someone to buy a certain product or to subscribe to the notion that a war is justified).
The scary thing is that almost every single home in this country has a TV and if you don't (like me) you are percieved as being a weird.

Q. What's the first thing you think when re-arranging your lounge? Is it "TV goes there!"?


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> I agree that a lot of conspiracy theories are full of shnit (the moon landing one for instance), but do you guys seriously harbour the point of view that _any_ argument against mass media's version of events is to be viewed as bollocks?
> 
> Why do you think that?



I believe most conspiracy theories fall flat because the actual truth is much simpler : *People want to make money. On your back.*

Now, whenever you whip out the illuminati, the freemasons, the jews, the president of the USA, or the reptilians, you're getting too deep and you get absorbed into your vicious circle. This particular video is a textbook example of what not to do when you're out to tell the truth, to people who DO NOT WEAR TINFOIL HATS.

EDIT : Oh, and your rant against TV is something I used to believe, while I trusted books and the internet as valid sources of information.

LoL. I was so dumb, back then. Thing is, TV caters to the masses of people that *don't know better *and _don't want to_. Let the working class fuck itself, I say. Benefit from this knowledge and rise above


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that a lot of conspiracy theories are full of shnit (the moon landing one for instance), but do you guys seriously harbour the point of view that _any_ argument against mass media's version of events is to be viewed as bollocks?
> ...




Fact is this conspiracy has caught many people's attention maybe you're the one absorbed into a vicious circle of false security.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> ...



When you start resorting to "NO U"s, you definitely should ask yourself questions.

"Thirty million flies can't all be wrong! Let's all eat SHIT!"


----------



## lagman (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> When did we become *ConspiracyTheoryTemp.net*Â ?



2 months before we became G/b/Atemp.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that a lot of conspiracy theories are full of shnit (the moon landing one for instance), but do you guys seriously harbour the point of view that _any_ argument against mass media's version of events is to be viewed as bollocks?
> ...



I can't argue with you on that one, but neither does this documentary. It just explores the extent to which some greedy bastards will go to *make money. On your back.*


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> ...



Joining 30 million flies eating shit can't be compared to logic reasoning backed up with publicly available proof.

This documentary has gathered up proof and connected them to show you what's going on. This documantery is not trying to feed you lies instead it stimulates the critical thinking which some of us seem to be missing.

And before you should bother to comment back on me I suggest you watch the documentary cause at no point was any sort of antisemitism nor the mention of Judaism (negatively that is) light made.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

You know what really infuriates me? Every time I say "fuck paper magazines, all of them contain advertisements, so none of them can be honest, in fact, fuck most commercial-and-advertisement-funded advice", I'm called a weirdo because there is no such thing as a bribe in the journalistic world. (shyeah, right.)

But somehow, the US government covering up 9/11, or R&Ding tornadoes and hurricanes as weapons (oooold theory!), this month's flavor of la-li-lu-le-lo, and the *Bilderbergers* (tsk, why didn't they just call them the JEWGOLDSTEINS, it isn't obvious enough!) makes sense to you.

Mark my words : in one year, the author will recant, just like Thierry Meyssant did with his book that "proved there was no plane crashing into the pentagon", and will say "I did it for the lulz and for the money, and you were all suckers!"

Meanwhile, please, do keep thinking that *you* know the real truth, thanks to some guy you've never met's video.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Mark my words : in one year, the author will recant, just like Thierry Meyssant did with his book that "proved there was no plane crashing into the pentagon", and will say "I did it for the lulz and for the money, and you were all suckers!"



They didn't make any money from it




You know what really got my attention? When they showed a picture of a planecrash in Nigeria and compared it to the flight 93 crashsite.

I'm not saying conspiracy here, I just think it throws up some interesting questions...


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Thing is, TV caters to the masses of people that *don't know better *and _don't want to_.


The TV caters to the apathetic masses that don't really care and aren't really interested to find out more. 

The Internet, however, caters to those who "want to know more", but in reality only want confirmation for their own beliefs, no matter how ridiculous they are. Because you can find "proof" for every theory out there, along with several web pages on the subject, and a forum of like-minded people, united under the flag of "It must be true; I read it on teh Internets". 












Buy stuff.


----------



## Mehdi (Sep 5, 2007)

Knowing that the journalistic world takes bribes it's not hard to imagine that the US government would use that against the people, right? I mean you said it yourself. But then again let's focus on a minimal budget documentary and forget all the Hollywood Action movies that portray every arab as a potential suicidal maniac and the US government as the saving nation that cares for everyone else.

Kind of strange since the US government did save Iraq.. then again the US government did ignore mass genocide such as the Rwanda incident and currently happening Darfur incident.

But this is obviously bullshit. I mean we all know every human is a individually thinking being that can judge matters with their own abilities.

Sorry for the sarcasm I suck at it.

The Mass are sheep and will take any info fed to us by the bribed journalistic world. I doubt one guy who made a documentary has the cash to spend as much bribing money as the US government is capable of.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> The Internet, however, caters to those who "want to know more", but in reality only want confirmation for their own beliefs, no matter how ridiculous they are. Because you can find "proof" for every theory out there, along with several web pages on the subject, and a forum of like-minded people, united under the flag of "It must be true; I read it on teh Internets".
> 
> My hero!
> 
> ...



DERP DERP DERP


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> You know what really got my attention? When they showed a picture of a planecrash in Nigeria and compared it to the flight 93 crashsite.
> 
> I'm not saying conspiracy here, I just think it throws up some interesting questions...



And here are some more pictures of crashed planes. 


















More questions.


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 5, 2007)

George Carlin at ~14 min in says it all


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my words : in one year, the author will recant, just like Thierry Meyssant did with his book that "proved there was no plane crashing into the pentagon", and will say "I did it for the lulz and for the money, and you were all suckers!"
> ...



just what we need another truther.


----------



## Hitto (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> just what we need another truther.



It's spelled "troofer", and no base name-calling for now, even though it itches


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 5, 2007)

You know what I think?

I think I'll have another cup of Maxwell House coffee...
.. ahhhh! *Good to the last drop!®*

(I'll watch it later and tell you what I really think.)


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > just what we need another truther.
> ...



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=truther

troofer, truther, both are equally retarded


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > When they showed a picture of a planecrash in Nigeria and compared it to the flight 93 crashsite.
> ...



Truther:
Noun- One who rejects the accepted explanation of the events of 9/11. Truthers generally believe the U.S. government committed the acts of terrorism against itself.



Accepted by who? The people who accepted Bush's lies when he stated there was a link between al qaida and saddam hussain in order to justify intensified pressure on iraq? Or the people that bought the WMD story? Or the people who refuse to accept that the occupation of iraq is driven by greed for oil.

We all agree on that last part now, right?

For fucks sake people! The cold, hard truth is that the Bush administration is a money-driven group of shady fuckers, with their sticky little fingers in countless shady deals and who's values are decidedly un-american.

That's not a conspiracy theory, that's fact.



PS. Stick the name calling up your arse and fuck off while you're doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j/k


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2007)

All I know is that JFK's assassination was definitely, 100%, a government conspiracy...


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 5, 2007)

Its a fact that the bush administration capitalized on the whole 9/11 thing but its pure BS to say that they planned it without a shred of evidence.

I hate the war as much as everyone else but I'm not gonna believe in fairy tale stories to justify my hate for the bush administration.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 5, 2007)

The summary is too long, can someone summarize the summary?


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2007)

*^*


----------



## Dack (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> The summary is too long, can someone summarize the summary?



The Rand Corporation, in conjuction with the saucer people, under the supervision of the reverse vampires, are forcing our parents to go to bed early in a fiendish plot to eliminate the meal of dinner!


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 5, 2007)

Great Scott Dack! That's horrible!


----------



## Darkforce (Sep 5, 2007)

Just finished watching it. It's a shame that in only a few hours the possibility of having an intelligent conversation in this thread has long since passed...


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> Just finished watching it. It's a shame that in only a few hours the possibility of having an intelligent conversation in this thread has long since passed...



Awwww. I'm insulted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What are your thoughts, Darkforce? Maybe you can get the thread back on track before mthrnite finishes watching the vid and posts (I'm waiting mthrnite).


----------



## becker2384 (Sep 10, 2007)

Conspiricy thoerists of the world unite!  Serious shit, I' surprised he didn't hint about the rigged elections to put Bush in power


----------



## Artheido (Sep 10, 2007)

(I read the summary) The 9/11 part seems believable IMO. Loose Change goes into it with more depth though. The evidence they put out are undeniable to me.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2007)

Any conspiracy theory regarding 9/11 hinges on two things: 

*a) *_denying_ terrorists the knowledge, motivation, drive, and _ability _to pull off anything more complicated than strapping a few pounds of dinamite to themselves and blowing themselves up (a prejudice not hard to believe by us "superior" westerners), 

and 

*b)* (and this one is the _real_ leap of faith); believing the Bush administration (in every other aspect unable to find their ass with both hands) _actually to be _able to pull off a scam of that magnitude.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright jimmy j, didn't wanna leave you hanging forever. I confess I only watched the "Jesus" part so far, but I'll comment just a bit on what I've seen. I enjoyed it once it got into the substance part, seems like it took forever to get there, edits please!

I heard him put forth a lot of suppositions as fact, and that turned me off.. a bit too much "and the reason for this is" for my liking. When it's all boiled down, he's doing what all the conspiracy guys do, cherry pick from disparate sources and ignore anything they need to ignore so their premise isn't occluded. There are facts within it, some of them pretty old news, but then the writer's embellishments glue it all into a big, half true "truth".

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy this kinda stuff, and I like to look at UFO magazines too, but I take them both with a grain of salt. I'll watch the rest when time isn't so scarce for me, and comment on the 911 stuff probably, even though I've got a pretty solid pre-concieved notion about it (see veho's point *b* above.)


----------



## Smuff (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> You know what really got my attention? When they showed a picture of a planecrash in Nigeria and compared it to the flight 93 crashsite.
> 
> I'm not saying conspiracy here, I just think it throws up some interesting questions...


Ummm..... what the fuck is the connection ? Don't tell me Waldo is hiding in both pictures ? Or were they both in fact shot down by    HRH Prine Phillip who is one of the chief reptilian illuminati type people with his missus, Beth ?
Are you David Icke in disguise ?

The fact of the matter is that America is one huge conspiracy........ on the part of God..... who wanted to keep the rest of the world entertained


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 10, 2007)

like mthr said, take it with a grain of salt.

for videos like this, they usually get treated to only two extreme views, those that blindly agree, and those that blindly deny.

you can forge whatever reasons you want in order to deny or agree, be it singing the same old conspiracy theory nut song, or to help justify your hatred for the government etc.

Like I said, I think the important thing is to keep an open mind and make the distinction between interesting, and things that _could_ be interesting.


like is it interesting that the flag was waving on the moon? or was it just interesting that it could have been fake?


edit-
ps. brief cameo by the psp made me laugh


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy crap, OP isn't iTech??

But really, it seems interesting enough, if only they can cut the beginning down a bit.


----------



## Legend (Sep 10, 2007)

Ehh... conspiracy theories are boring.
Scuba Diving without any Scuba gear... now THAT'S interesting. I highly recommend that anyone who is wasting their time watching the video, and those of you that actually BELIEVE it - try Scuba diving minus the scuba gear. 
Or, you could douse yourselves in gasoline and play "Does it burn?".
Or, you could go and play Car Tag on the freeway - I hear it's a fun game.
Or, you could skydive without a parachute, that's a REAL blast.
Or, you could drink antifreeze. I hear that you need to have your stomach pumped afterwards, but dammit, what a hoot!
Or, you could stick pointy objects into your eyes, just to see if your eyeballs REALLY do bleed. Be sure to poke both, really hard, at the exact same time - so you can see whether or not they're bleeding.
Or, you could play "Lobotomies R Us". All you need is an old coathanger, and you're good to go! Stick that lil' doohickey up your nose, and pretend you're scrambling eggs.
Or, you could crush up some glass and eat it.
Or, you could try to consume every pill, in EVERY bottle that's in your "medicine cabinet", all at the same time. Just mash 'em up, and mix them into your favorite brand of tomato soup.
Or, you could stick the barrel of your favorite firearm into ANY oriface of your body (make sure it's loaded!), and pull the trigger! I hear that one's a real doosey!

Any of the said "games" that you can play will be FAR more fun and interesting than watching that video. Just try them, I GUARANTEE it'll be fun!





Ok, in all seriousness - conspiracy theories are interesting, sure. But they're all coming from a BIASED point of view. You're much better off forming your own opinion, than reading & believing everything you see on t3h int4rw3bs.


----------



## amptor (Sep 11, 2007)

some theories I have:

Fort Knox.. you can look up how much gold our federal reserve has, on the internet..but would it really be a good idea for the US gov't to let the public know how much gold is really in there? that is classified.

Oil prices, price gouging etc.. well I think and have seen from everything around me that the price goes up and down and it varies in order to benefit certain companies to gain more profits and has little to nothing at all to do with world turmoil. I don't think that the news media is paid off by the oil companies, but a lot of networks have gasoline commercials that pretty much takes care of that stuff.

also this goes on to discussing strougles that we have.. no matter how much we struggle or don't struggle guess what, people in power generally don't mind because it does not affect them and they get richer.

on the flipped side, there are new regulations in government put strictly in place and they are watched to make sure that they don't illegally gain funds from the country.  of course, there has to be some holes in that too because there are a lot of thieves in this world.

as far as things go with people in businesses especially the medical industry getting huge sums of money during retirement or etc..that has nothing at all to do with anything besides the company they are in, they aren't trying to kill off cancer patients intentionally or anything.  it's just independent greed.

and on related subject of this web site..there's people around piracy too..which are crooked and you can't figure out whether or not to trust them.  best thing is to just stay away from everything and that way you don't have any problems. can't have any issues if you just chat and banter.  if people like this are real troublemakers, the much more random stuff you pile into their brain, the more of a maze you create for them to dig themselves out from.  I've seen where people get blacklisted from various places because they start to worry the administrators, you shouldn't let anyone in too close who will possibly steal your email accounts or find out other information such as file transfers and where things come from.  everything on the internet is recorded to some degree.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 11, 2007)

First off, I don't 100% subscribe to either side of the argument. It could have been princess Dianna and Dodi Al-fayed for all I know. But I'm not going to going to blindly ignore facts when they are right there for everyone to see. This documentary points out quite a few interesting facts.

Anyways, the debris from flight93 crash is virtually non existant wheras you'd expect to see huge chunks of engine, fuselage etc. Look for other photos and you'll get a better picture. Ok, so that's not impossible, but it is strange that the story is the same at every single 9/11 crashsite. Tiny, tiny peices at ground zero, pentagon and flight93 site. Strange fact.
Also 3 buildings all come down without damaging any of the surrounding buildings. Now, I can accept that the twin towers were designed to come down that way (makes sense to build em like that), but what about building7? Strange fact.
Check into it and you'll find a lot of strange facts. Count them.

I find it sad that just pointing out a couple of facts can make some people so aggressively defensive about the whole thing. If I say something like "from the video footage, the collapse of each building does bear a striking resemblance to a planned demolition" I can guarantee someone will come along and gat all arsey about it. Never mind the fact that _it does_ bear a striking resemblance to a planned demolition, I just have to ignore what I can plainly see with my own eyes and stop thinking about it. What the fucks the problem? All I said was It _looks like_ a demolition!

Maybe it was a conspiracy, maybe it's exactly as the TV is telling everybody. I don't know because I wasn't there to see it.





QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> Are you David Icke in disguise ?



I am the second coming, dude! What did you expect? A guy in sandles, wrapped in a sheet?


----------



## cubin' (Sep 11, 2007)

I started reading this thinking 911 would come up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think there should be warnings on videos like loose change that say it may change people into idiots. 

We are not living in a an action movie, real life is much simpler...I think without having anything big in our lives (big wars, great depression) we make up little stories to keep ourselves entertained. Occam's Razor - the most simple reason is often the truth or 'entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity'

"#6. We're victims of the Outrage Machine."

This is from an article called "7 reasons the 21st Century is making you miserable" I think it explains things pretty well

A whole lot of the people still reading this are saying, "Of course I'm depressed! People are starving! America has turned into Nazi Germany! My parents watch retarded television shows and talk about them for hours afterward! People are dying in meaningless wars all over the world!"

But how did we wind up with a more negative view of the world than our parents? Or grandparents? Back then, people didn't live as long and babies died more often. Diseases were more common. In those days, if your buddy moved away the only way to communicate was with pen and paper and a stamp. We have Iraq, but our parents had Vietnam (which killed 50 times more people) and their parents had World War 2 (which killed 1,000 times as many). Some of your grandparents grew up at a time when nobody had air conditioning. All of their parents grew up without it.

We are physically better off today in every possible way in which such things can be measured ... but you sure as hell wouldn't know that if you're getting your news online. Why?

Well, ask yourself: If some music site posts an article called, "Fall Out Boy is a Fine Band" and on the same day posts another one called, "Fall Out Boy is the Shittiest Fucking Band of the Last 100 Years, Say Experts," which do you think will get the most traffic? The second one wins in a blowout. Outrage manufactures word-of-mouth.

The news blogs many of you read? The people running them know the same thing. Every site is in a dogfight for traffic (even if they don't run ads, they still measure their success by the size of their audience) and so they carefully pick through the wires for the most inflammatory story possible. The other blogs start echoing the same story from the same point of view. If you want, you can surf all day and never swim out of the warm, stagnant waters of the "aren't those bastards evil" pool. 

Only in that climate could those silly 9/11 conspiracy theories come about (saying the Bush administration and the FDNY blew up the towers, and that the planes were holograms). To hear these people talk, every opposing politician is Hitler, and every election is the freaking apocalypse. All because it keeps you reading.

~http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=60177

________________________________________________________________________________


JimmyJ - Go to this website if you would like to hear about the other side of the story:
Debunking 911

I think the explanations this website offer are more valid compared to those of the 'troof' movement. Please give it a read


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> JimmyJ - Go to this website if you would like to hear about the other side of the story:
> Debunking 911
> 
> I think the explanations this website offer are more valid compared to those of the 'troof' movement. Please give it a read



Good link, thanks


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 11, 2007)

Something interesting I found on Slashdot. Unfortunately you can't read the whole article without subscribing to The Washington Post (which I steadfastly refuse to do... damn Freemasons!) The gist is spelled out pretty plainly though; your brain considers oft-repeated information to be true by default. It's a hardwired shortcut that George Bush's handlers take full advantage of, I'm sure.

Also, just for kicks (so to speak)...

Do you still beat your wife?


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 11, 2007)

I watched a documentary exploring why people are so attracted to conspiracy theories. In it, they layed out a murder scenario and asked 5 people to find the reason for the killing. I forget what the scenario was (something about a scottish reporter found dead in his bathtub) but the main point of the experiment was this: After spending 30 minutes dreaming up reasons for the murder, the participants were genuinely disappointed that the simple answer was "mistaken identity". It was funny too see their faces drop


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> We are not living in a an action movie, real life is much simpler...







I think real life is much more complicated than an action movie..


----------



## cubin' (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > We are not living in a an action movie, real life is much simpler...
> ...



I was referring to the over-the-top, ridiculous plots.


----------



## rest0re (Sep 11, 2007)

bullshit


----------



## rest0re (Sep 11, 2007)

summary of film: bullshit
conspiracy theories: nutcases bullshit (who have too much time)


----------



## Hitto (Sep 11, 2007)

On the other hand, I saw Michael Moore's documentary "Sicko" yesterday, good film, and guess what, it's based on actual FACTS! (maybe he paints the french health care a little too rosy, but it's true that we frenchies complain easily..)

What I'm trying to say is... Instead of INVENTING problems, why not care about the SERIOUS, EXISTING ONES?
Most of you people who watched and liked Zeitgeist - good for you, you got really riled up, you think "we're all fucked, the illuminati control our lives, blah blah blah".

Now, all of you tell me how often you go to demonstrations, which ones are activists, hell, if any of you ever did actual charity work, that'd be a bit more constructive than arguing over supposedly faked moon landings, 9/11, and so on.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off and watch the movie before posting an opinionÂ
> ...



I don't agree this time veho.

Conspiracies DO exist, and they refer to all kinds of things.
There ARE layers of power, and there IS powerful people in this or any other country.

Still, sorry not to have an ON TOPIC opinion.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Conspiracies DO exist, and they refer to all kinds of things.
> There ARE layers of power, and there IS powerful people in this or any other country.


There are layers of power, and interest, nad corruption, and people working towards their own personal gain at any expense, but those aren't conspiracies, it's there, in plain sight, for everyone to see (masked somewhat by mass media, of course; but if you trust CNN blindly you deserve to be robbed). 

Here's one: the funds for the war in Iraq are taken from the state budget, which gets its money from taxes. But the war in Iraq benefits the US oil companies (including the one owned by a certain G. W. B.), whose profits, while actually being lower than the total funds being spent on the military action in Iraq, are still vastly greater than what the companies themselves have invested in the war (via taxes). And the aforementioned G. W. B. ends his mandate a great deal richer. 

Now, if the president were someone with, say, an architectural background, the whole action would have lasted a few months, Iraq would have been razed with the ground, and suddenly all the building/development companies would be looking at rather lucrative "rebuilding" deals. 

Corruption, manipulation, profiteering, scruple-less money-grabbing over people's graves, yes, but not exactly a conspiracy. Just milking the opportunity while they have the chance. And the best thing is: nobody has to hush anything up. People are too preoccupied with "conspiracies" to notice something like this, which, unfortunately, is "common practice". Because conflict of interest is as old as politics. No conspiracy about it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Sep 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > THE JOOOOOOOOOS!
> ...








 he fell for the movie!


----------

